# How many people are NOT authors?



## Patrick Skelton (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm just so very curious....do tell.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

This may be a short thread.


----------



## Patrick Skelton (Jan 7, 2011)

ha...my thoughts as well.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Probably most of the ones that read this thread...  'cause most of the authors hang out in the Cafe instead of in NQK...


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Yo.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Define "author."

If it includes writing a blog, then I'm an author. If it only includes having sold or self-published a book, then I am not an author. If it includes having started a novel but having a long way to go until it's finished -- if ever -- then I'm an author. But in any case, I'm only a KB member because I am a reader and a Kindle owner, not because of any pretensions of maybe being an author some day.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I like having that stuff called money, so I'm not an author!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

intinst said:


> Yo.


Yo-yo....


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Who cares?  Does it change anything?  And aren't authors readers too?  The best preparation for becoming an author is to read A LOT.


----------



## Patrick Skelton (Jan 7, 2011)

NogDog,

Finish up that novel! You can do it!  Took me 4 years, but I FINALLY finished mine!


----------



## Patrick Skelton (Jan 7, 2011)

Bob,

I don't care, either....just curious as to who's hangin' out here.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Bob Mayer said:


> Who cares? Does it change anything? And aren't authors readers too? The best preparation for becoming an author is to read A LOT.


It does not _necessarily_ make a difference, but it may be closely related to _why_ you participate here. Many of us joined only to find out more about our Kindles and to find e-books for them. More and more of the _active_ participants here these days appear to have joined first and foremost to sell e-books. Neither is right or wrong, but they do seem to provide different dynamics (if that's the right word).


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I wrote poetry as a teenager.. but that was long ago, and not very good.. 
But I'm a great reader.

We've had a number of threads like this in the past, and the general consensus is, while more members of KB are non-writers, the writers tend to be more vocal.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> the writers tend to be more vocal.


Sure seems that way... but I just checked, and of the top ten posters, only three are authors... and only two of the top ten topic starters, as far as I can tell.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Sure seems that way... but I just checked, and of the top ten posters, only three are authors... and only two of the top ten topic starters, as far as I can tell.


All-time, or based on the last few months?


----------



## cinder (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm not really an author, but I love to write! I haven't published anything...yet. But I read way more than I write. I average 1 or 2 books a day.


----------



## MelissaM (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm NOT an author.
Since I got my K3 for Christmas I've been reading books I wouldn't normally read.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

NogDog said:


> All-time, or based on the last few months?


All-time, so who knows what those numbers will be like in six months...


Spoiler



Post more, Nogdog.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> All-time, so who knows what those numbers will be like in six months...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


If I ever officially become an "author", will that then switch all my posts to the dark side?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Hmmmmm.  Probably.  Unless you published under Noggin's name....


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Sure seems that way... but I just checked, and of the top ten posters, only three are authors... and only two of the top ten topic starters, as far as I can tell.


Where can you check this? cuz now I'm curious. I would think Harvey and the mods hit the top of most things.. Intinst #1 top poster..


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm a reader, not a writer!!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> Where can you check this? cuz now I'm curious. I would think Harvey and the mods hit the top of most things.. Intinst #1 top poster..


Main KB page, scroll down to Forum Stats.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm a reader; not a writer.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> Where can you check this? cuz now I'm curious. I would think Harvey and the mods hit the top of most things.. Intinst #1 top poster..


Statistics Center


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

By my count 17 of the top 50 and 43 of the top 120 posters are authors. (all time posts) approx. 35%


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I am not an author, but I am glad so many are!


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

NogDog said:


> It does not _necessarily_ make a difference, but it may be closely related to _why_ you participate here. Many of us joined only to find out more about our Kindles and to find e-books for them. More and more of the _active_ participants here these days appear to have joined first and foremost to sell e-books. Neither is right or wrong, but they do seem to provide different dynamics (if that's the right word).


I'm not an author. But I completely agree with what NogDog said.

I've certainly noticed that the authors are by far the most active segment of KindleBoards recently. And there's nothing wrong with that at all, but I can easily see that newcomers might get the idea the board is primarily for/about authors.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I like having that stuff called money, so I'm not an author!


Wise man, Mr. Claw.


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Not an author.  I'm working on a book, but I don't suspect it'll ever get finished.  Oh, well.  Funnily enough, I mostly hang out in the Cafe.


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

I am a reader.
I write for a living but only technical stuff, nothing creative. Whatever other writing I have ever done, nothing is more important for me than reading the books of others.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

No one will ever confuse me with authors - my writing will never be good enough to "publish".
But I have been blessed to make the acquaintance of many fine authors here at KB.
So like others, I am real happy with the experience.
And, as has been said in other threads, until the last 6 months or so this was mostly readers with a handful of authors.

Just sayin....


----------



## valleycat1 (Mar 15, 2011)

anguabell said:


> I am a reader.
> I write for a living but only technical stuff, nothing creative. Whatever other writing I have ever done, nothing is more important for me than reading the books of others.


Ditto. And I'm looking forward to discovering some new talents where all you authors hang out!


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

anguabell said:


> "...technical stuff, nothing creative..."


Oh, I don't know about that; I've seen some pretty creative technical writing ! Ha !


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Everyone has a "book in them", so we are all authors....just not published


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I like having that stuff called money, so I'm not an author!


That's a good one. I like it.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I am a reader. 

I have written technical documents, including specifications and test plans, for work. 

The only items that have been published with my name on them are a couple origami diagrams of models that I designed. I don't think that is what the OP meant by author.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

intinst said:


> Statistics Center


Oh dear..  Somehow I made it onto one of those lists, now I'm not sure how to react to that...


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I've written one book, but I've read at least a thousand books, so I guess I'm 0.1% author and 99.9% reader.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

cinder said:


> I'm not really an author, but I love to write! I haven't published anything...yet. But I read way more than I write. I average 1 or 2 books a day.


Cinder, this is totally off topic but I'm loving your avatar. Are those Jack Rusells?


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

100% reader.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Like many authors, I will call myself more reader than writer. But I can't call myself not an author. Most of you not authors will soon be authors too because of internet technology.  Wish everyone the very best.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Fred. Over there.  In the corner.


----------

